# The Surge is Right? Hollywood Surge?



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

I've posted and got nothing under pay. Try here.

Last 2 nights I've seen no red (surge) on my map. I took a ride while waiting and got paid 3.8. Nothing on
the initial ping but it was on the ride details page. Next ride while no red. 2.8. Again nothing on ping screen.

Last night during a boat parade with a drawbridge here was the same. Because of the event the traffic was huge so a 1.7 was not worth it. A 3.7 was. A no surge just screwed you to the wall. But you had no idea where it was or was not. Like a game show. Door number 1 or whats behind the curtain. In the end I just did 20 an hour. A normal OK Friday here and not like the 30-35 I would make on a holiday, but better than the 14 its possible to make on a bad weekend. (Fri was the same)

Has anyone seen this? Is it a glitch? Is it a test? (Recently we have only had flat surge and the last 2 slow weekends no surge).


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

OK so cool yea what you're seeing is called Multiplier Surge. Your pay will be increased to the product of (factor)(base)(distance)(time) instead of the flat rate surge that is more common these days. The only difference is that when holding multiplier surge you want long trips where as with flat rate surges you want short trips.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> OK so cool yea what you're seeing is called Multiplier Surge. Your pay will be increased to the product of (factor)(base)(distance)(time) instead of the flat rate surge that is more common these days. The only difference is that when holding multiplier surge you want long trips where as with flat rate surges you want short trips.


Am I supposed to see it on the map because I don't?
Like right now I would be out if it was surging but I am in because I don't know that it is


----------



## Meghann2185 (Dec 2, 2019)

I’m having the same issue in Wilmington, NC. I’ve tried calling Uber twice now, and was on hold for so long I just hung up. There is no surge showing on the map, but I was paid for a couple surges. Frustrating!


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

What have you been getting?
I still have the same. Pay down as you can’t look and see it


----------



## Nightrider82 (Apr 29, 2019)

Wish they would have that glitch here I miss the multiplier surge. Flat surge is trash


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Nightrider82 said:


> Wish they would have that glitch here I miss the multiplier surge. Flat surge is trash


But my pay is DOWN 3 an hour compared to flat surge. (remember it does not show) You don't know where it is...or when its going


----------

